# How do ADA Brighty Lights and Shade contain all macros as well as micros AND Iron?



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm looking at the ADA catalogue and it lists what each Brighty product provides. It has a chart and basically says what all the brighty products provide. The presence of something is indicated on the chart as a circle, when extra is added, it's a double circle.

They below are what they provide:

Step 1: Iron (single circle), Trace elements (double circle)
Step 2: Iron (double circle),Trace elements (single circle)
Step 3: Potassium (one circle),Iron (double circle), Trace elements (single circle)
Brighty K: Potassium (double circle), Chlorine neutralization

The above aren't so seemingly special... but the two below products are what raised my eyebrows.

Brighty Special Lights:N(double circle),P(double circle),K(single circle),IRON AND TRACE ELEMENTS (single circle)

Bright Special Shade:N(single circle),P (single circle), K (double circle), IRON AND TRACE ELEMENTS (single circle)

So... notice what I notice? How is ADA putting macro nutrients, micro nutrients and IRON all in the same bottle? How is it possible that they are getting the iron and phosphorous to keep from reacting and precipitating out of solution, rendering them useless?

It makes me want to buy Green Brighty Lights just because it seems to be an all-in-one solution, and the only all-in-one solution I have ever, ever seen. Everything else either offers micro and macro solutions separately in a two-step system, or has a bottle for each macro and a bottle for micros. 

How are they doing this? At three squirts of Green Brighty Special Lights per day, I can afford to buy that if it saves me the trouble of putting in a squirt or micros every other day, a pinch, dash, and smidgen of this and that in a measuring spoon on Sun, Tues, and Thurs.... 

Just... how are they fitting all of this in one solution with no precipitate? Maybe a representative from ADG or Aqua Forest will reply to my thread?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm looking at my ADA catalog and you're reading the chart incorrectly. Green Brightly Lights doesn't contain iron. Iron is only in Green Brighty Step 1, 2 and 3 which contain no phosphate or nitrogen. 

You can make your own liquid ferts by combining your dry macros in one dosing bottle and your micros in another which is what I do. One day I dose one big squirt ( 30 ml ) of macros and the next day an equally big squirt of micros containing additional iron. Each bottle lasts me 5 weeks. When they're empty I take 10 minutes to make up new solutions and I'm set again for the next 5 weeks.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

on page 92 of the 09 catalogue, under Lights, it has two double circles then three single circles and an empty spot under it, indicating it has extra N, extra P, and supplies K,Iron, Traces, and has no dechlorination capability (indicated by the empty spot.) Shade has single circles, a double circle, two single circles and an empty space below it, indicating it supplies N, P. extra K, Iron, Traces, and has no dechlorination capabilities. 

There's only one way to read the chart. N,P,K,Traces, and Iron according to the chart, but Lights contains extra N and P. Either way, both Lights and Shade contain macros, micros, and iron in one bottle without any precipitation.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You could go to http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/ and send an email to them, asking that question. I have done that and got a quick and good answer on another subject.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

That was my first inclination but I thought I would get a better un-biased answer if I asked the board. 

I like ADG a lot but they are selling the product in question, so I thought some of the chemists (you all seem like it, atleast!) on this forum could help answer this question. I do hope ADG or Aqua Forest weigh in on the discussion, though.

There wouldn't be much of a discussion where everyone can read and input their thoughts if i emailed them directly either : p

It's also clear which raises some questions about just how much iron and traces it could possibly supply.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hoppy said:


> You could go to http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/ and send an email to them, asking that question. I have done that and got a quick and good answer on another subject.


That would probably be the best thing to do instead of comparing circles and I would like to hear the answer they give.



justlikeapill said:


> That was my first inclination but I thought I would get a better un-biased answer if I asked the board.
> 
> I like ADG a lot but they are selling the product in question, so I thought some of the chemists (you all seem like it, atleast!) on this forum could help answer this question. I do hope ADG or Aqua Forest weigh in on the discussion, though.
> 
> ...


I almost forgot that Tom Barr had the ADA ferts analyzed to determine exactly what they contain so I just headed over to the report on his website and Brighty Lights and Brighty Shade do not contain iron based on the analysis he had performed unless I'm misreading his report also, but that is no great discovery since the catalog clearly shows those products do not contain iron.
I'll post a link to the forum containing the report but you have to be a supporting member to access it.

http://www.barrreport.com/forumdisplay.php/7-Barr-Report-Newsletter


----------

